# Garage Speakers



## squeak9798 (Apr 20, 2005)

Need some decent garage speakers for the garage. Not floorstanding. DIY or otherwise, doesn't matter. Not looking for audiophile, just decent sound and relatively decent output off of receiver power. Cheaper the better, nominal 8ohm or 6ohm preferred.

Any ideas??


----------



## fish (Jun 30, 2007)

Not sure how big you have room for, but the Behringer Eurolive BXL speakers are reasonably priced & get loud off little power.


----------



## mmiller (Mar 7, 2008)

Check out the local pawnshop.


----------



## SHAGGS (Apr 24, 2011)

Hate to recommend Craigslist, but you can usually find something decent on there. 
I've got a pair of late 90's Bose 301 series IV, with the 8" and the front and rear tweet/mids, on small corner shelves up close to the ceiling.

Running an old school Sears LXI receiver pushing 75 per channel. 
It's tucked away in a cabinet, above my work bench. 
Gets deep and loud, while taking up very little space.


----------



## Lycancatt (Apr 11, 2010)

yep, used off cl or local garage sales is my vote, cerwin vega, jbl, older polk, klipsch, those are my go to's for good ol rockin out in the garage.


----------



## SQLnovice (Jul 22, 2014)

Pioneer by Andrew Jones. 

Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------

